# Classic steam wand o ring



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

I recently changed my Classic steam wand to a Rancilio Silvia. Since then, I've had a steadily increasing steam loss and drip from the valve and when I removed the wand to check, the little rubber o ring had been split, probably pinched when I was putting it together. So I need to get a replacement. The thing is, I don't know the correct name for it or the part number. Also, would it be possible to get a suitable replacement from the likes of screwfix or is it a "dealer part" to use a mechanics' term for overpriced.

I've seen this on ebay, if someone can confirm its the right part?


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi michaelm, no the part you need is this one. The one you've seen is much larger (I know because I ordered the wrong one by mistake when I had my Classic, after I also split it fitting the Silvia wand







). The seller is a member on here and very helpful. There's a parts diagram on his website, the o ring you need is marked as 50, but it's the same size as no 30, part no WGADM0041/022.

I don't know about getting the o ring anywhere else, if you can find the right size you'd need to make sure it's suitable for high temperatures.

Jane

PS - Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

The red o ring Jane describes is ok with little bit of foodsafe grease.


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks Jane, Mark. By foodsafe grease, would olive oil do ok or is something more substantial be required? I take it I just smear a bit of grease on the wand to make it easier to slip through the o ring?

I was referring to getting the o ring elsewhere in case I wasn't able to locate one online. But now I have


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

Just tried to buy a couple of the rings but ebay says the seller isn't accepting orders for these at the minute. What are the dimensions of the ring so I can check elsewhere?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

your not m1ckr1ck on ebay are you ? I blocked him for leaving bad feedback wrongly , hope not lol


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah I ordered an o ring and when it arrived it was the wrong one. So I sent you a message saying it wasn't the one I needed and asking if you had the correct one or which one I needed. But I waited for well over a week and got no reply. So in a rush of blood to the brain, I left bad feedback. Then I saw sense and tried to retract it but couldn't. Sorry about that. I thought you were one of those "fly by night" merchants.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Definately not. You ordered the steam valve seal, you need red o ring. Send a couple of quid to my [email protected] paypal and will put 2 red o rings in post for you, always discount for forum members


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks. I fully understand you being furious, I would be as well. My apologies again.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

no problem, ebay does allow retaction though







, will post monday


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep just contact ebay on the phone, explain what happened and they will remove the negative feedback


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, means a lot.


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

I tried on ebay site to retract this again and the best I could manage is a follow up on the feedback. I am happy to go further and contact ebay if needs be though.

Update - Spoke to ebay and the bad feedback has been removed.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Olive oil etc will perish/swell O ring. You need food safe silicone grease. A tube will last you a lifetime.










https://www.cromwell.co.uk/SOL7406250D


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> no problem, ebay does allow retaction though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, I was just wondering if you had had a chance to post the o ring yet?


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

The ring arrived today. All fitted and milk steaming cut to under half the time it was taking, with no need to prime half way through due to steam loss.

Many thanks to *gaggiamanualservice.com* for this.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Glad it all got sorted out in the end!


----------

